
How to Use Blockchain to Prevent Money Laundering - alexeysemeney
https://www.devteam.space/blog/how-to-use-blockchain-to-prevent-money-laundering/
======
mailslot
You don't need blockchain to publish ledgers of everyone's financial
transactions.

That's essentially what's being suggested. If all transactions are public
record, then laundering money is difficult. Yep. That's true.

